

Schneier on Obama Discussing Security Trade-Offs - saikat
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/10/barak_obama_dis.html

======
tdoggette
Schneier has purged all purely political comments, restricting the thread to
discussion of security trade-offs only.

I wish that more people in charge of blogs and discussion sites maintained a
focus like that: While Slashdot's anything-goes discussions have their place,
so do focused conversations in which irrelevancies aren't allowed to intrude.

~~~
lacker
It is a little funny though to write a post praising Obama, and then ban all
political comments.

------
bestes
The ability to understand and explain the 'big picture' of security that Obama
displays in this comment is certainly confidence inspiring. To me, at least!

------
sabat
Unfortunately, Schneier is not a security expert, just a layman. He's a
mathematician who somehow believes he's qualified to talk about a wide range
of security topics. He's not.

~~~
yan
Name anyone else who is similarly (or more) qualified that started writing
about complicated security issues that laymen and management can understand.

~~~
evilneanderthal
For that matter, name anyone else who expects the Spanish Inquisition.

